# Jones County Club looking for members



## Ole Georgia Jim (Jan 27, 2012)

Hunting season is just around the corner .... we still have some memberships available. 

Circle S Hunting Club will be needing members for the 2012 season. The club property is located Stallings Rd. area in Jones county. This lease is a little over 1400 acres with good deer and turkey population. The property has some hardwood, planted pines, several creek bottoms, beaver ponds.
Six deer limit per membership with 6 point or better on bucks. We have a nice camp site with plenty of room for campers .... electricity (no water). This is a family friendly club. We will have several membership available ... Membership is 650.00.
Got questions or want to discuss the club PM me here, or email me at olegeorgiajim@gmail.com. James

     Also, I have set up a Face Book page to show off our club .... lots of pictures from past years and other info. If your on Face Book here's a link to the page .... http://www.facebook.com/pages/Circle-S-Hunting-Club/122672564473007?sk=info


     Here's a few pictures of some bucks taken on the club this past season...














Here's a 200lb. 8pt.




Got a few Toms like this one running around....





    Here's a few pictures from the last couple years.


----------



## typx66 (Jan 27, 2012)

How many members total?


----------



## kev07 (Jan 27, 2012)

how many members ?


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Jan 28, 2012)

32 members


----------



## Hummel11 (Jan 28, 2012)

Is there a guest policy on the property.  also if so what is it.  im highly interested out of warner robins ga.  big time bow hunter, dont hunt rifle much but just looking for the availability to hunt with a rifle also.


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Jan 29, 2012)

Hummel11, guest are allowed but, not first two weeks of rifle season. One visitor at a time with maximum of three visitors in a year ... fee is $10.00 per day. James


----------



## Hummel11 (Jan 29, 2012)

sir woudl i be able to come see the property in jones county


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Jan 30, 2012)

Hummel11, sent you a PM .... James


----------



## duke13 (Jan 31, 2012)

Who is the good lookin dude with the big buck in that first pic?


----------



## duke13 (Feb 2, 2012)

This is a great piece of property. Lot's of cover, creek bottoms, mixture of mature pines, hardwoods, select cut, older cutover, swamps....

That top buck in the pics is my 12 pt, i also killed a nice 8 and after tagging out saw several more better. got a bunch on trail cam that didn't get killed last year. We have a lot of deer, turkeys.....

Y'all want a fun club with good members and great hunting.... this is it


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Feb 4, 2012)

Added a few more pictures from this past season. James


----------



## duke13 (Feb 28, 2012)

Still have a few openings. This is a great property, y'all come visit.


----------



## duke13 (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't make me post my trail cam pics..... hehehe


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Mar 13, 2012)

Ducks?


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Mar 25, 2012)

We have at least 5 membership openings at the present time. James


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Mar 30, 2012)

Still looking for members. James


----------



## duke13 (Apr 5, 2012)

Went turkey hunting at Circle S sunday and monday. Saw a lot of turkeys and deer.

If you are a turkey hunter this is a good club cause only a couple members turkey hunt.


----------



## BUFORDHUNTER (Apr 8, 2012)

*Very interested.  Do you have space for 2 hunters for 2012/2013 season?*

We lost our lease in my previous club and need to find a good club close to my property/house in Monroe County, GA.  I have read your postings and am very interested. Do you have any openings for the upcoming hunting season 2012/2013? My brother in-law and I are both looking for a good family oriented, trophy club. I have been hunting for over 35 years and enjoy the outdoors and enjoy sharing hunting stories with fellow hunters. I agree with your guidelines regarding 6 pts or better in the harvesting of bucks.  I look forward to your reply.
Thank You,


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Apr 8, 2012)

BUFORDHUNTER .... sent you a PM .... James


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Apr 11, 2012)

As of 4/11/12 we have at least 5 membership opening If interest we will have folks available to show the property this weekend (Sat. 4/14/12)


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Apr 20, 2012)

Added some more pictures .... still have memberships available.


----------



## buckrub52 (Apr 26, 2012)

*two guys looking for new club*

do you still have 2 new memberships available ? if you can send a contact # so we could possibly arrange to come look at property live in north ga so mostly weekend hunters we're not young whippersnappers but rather old bucks past our prime you can also e-mail me contact info at buckrub52@comcast.net


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Apr 26, 2012)

buckrub, we do have memberships available ... sending you a email with more contact info.  James


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (May 2, 2012)

Still looking for members .... James


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (May 5, 2012)

Still looking for members .... James


----------



## drbaldwin (May 12, 2012)

Harvest looks good. Do you still have openings? What highway is Stallings Road off of, near Gray/Millegeville? Would like to see your rules.


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (May 12, 2012)

drbaldwin, Stallings Rd. runs off Hwy. 129 between Gray and Eatonton. We still have openings. I sent you a PM. James


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (May 18, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## bowhntr (May 27, 2012)

What are your rules on Family ? Kids to what age , wives and guests ?  

Thanks  Kirk


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (May 28, 2012)

Hello Kirk, guest are allowed but, not first two weeks of rifle season. One visitor at a time with maximum of three visitors in a year ... fee is $10.00 per day. A dependent child living at home can hunt with their parent. As far as wives it would depend on how much they will hunt. I sent you a PM if you would care to discuss. James


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Jun 8, 2012)

As of 6/8/12 we have a few memberships available. Thanks James


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Jun 15, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Jul 13, 2012)

As of 7/13/12 we still have a few memberships available.


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Jul 27, 2012)

As of 7/27/12 we still have a few memberships available.


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Aug 10, 2012)

Hunting season is just around the corner .... we still have some memberships available.


----------



## Hummel11 (Dec 8, 2012)

Jim it looks like y'all did good this year.  I'd like to take a look at joining next year if possible I wld plan to get in as early as possible so I can gt settled in a few spots.  Let me know what y'all have avail.


----------

